# Ten wheeler overhaul



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Well this is my latest project that I have been working on. It was a nice Anniversary ten-wheeler I recently acquired that needed a face lift. 

With many parts swapped out, I also cut down the smokebox, will strip the white on the wheels, and add a nice new wood cab. 

So far these are the parts that have been swapped;
Flag holders on pilot
Working coupler
Number plate on smokebox
Headlamp
Stack (which thankfully fit very nicely in place of the original)
A new bell kit (to be assembled still)
Whistle
Safety valves
A sky valve will be added on the top of the dome as well
An additional air pump
I got a set of butterfly doors, not sure if I will use them or not
And of course the cab to come

The loco will get a fresh bath of paint, the running gear will be repainted as well, and a light coat of weathering will go over that. 

Now for the imho odd part of the build. I have decided that the tender will be rebuilt into a "whaleback" tender. I am modeling this somewhat in between the SPNG and Oahu RR. Most of my locos are pretty prototypical and I wanted something new, something created just by me. So here it is, in basically stage one. What do you think???










PS please don't let the paint on my table distract you ha ha ha. I just finished weathering the two skeleton log cars on the ledge in the background. The ledge is my future extension yard for my Hon3 layout. It will be lightly scenic'ed with a masonite fascia. 


Thank you for looking! 

Matt


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt 

Your picture link is fractured........... 

Michael


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh no, thanks for pointing that out Michael! I would have never known otherwise. 

Here is an updated shot.. let's see if I can make this one a success

!">


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Matt...but ya know...you can post 800-1000 pixel wide photos now. Let's really see it. 

And...what's that on the front porch?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking good Matt. Have you started the whaleback tender yet? 

Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt,

What did you use for the reflector in the headlight? I recently bought some mini flashlights to canabaliize for reflector and headlight modifiactions.

Michael


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Mike, have not started the tender yet. I did just decide though that I am going to build it out of brass sheeting using some actual rivets along with embossed rivets. 

The headlight- believe it or not- is the guts from a mini-mag light. I had to trim the lip around the reflector down just a bit, but other than that it fit perfect... along with it's lens too!! 

I think I lucked out with that one! 

Matt


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

LEDs typically don't need a reflector as almost all of the light is directed out the front by the lens anyway. There is not much reflect. A maglight bulb emits much of it's light sideways and it needs a reflector.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You can also sand the LED to diffuse the light, so more of it does hit (and reflect off of) the reflector. 

For Bachmann's running gear, I've had good luck painting it with Badger's Accuflex Dull Coat. It's a brush-on matte finish that does a great job of taking the shine off of the running gear while letting the metalic finsih still show through. It also gives a nice surface for weathering on the valve gear for oil and grime stains. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

That's an auxillary air tank up on the pilot there Mike. It is now plumbed up and ready to go! 

Today I will prime and paint it all. I will also install a battery pack with a two way switch for the front/rear headlights which will be LED's. 

I basically stripped out all of the smoke unit and sound wiring. reworked it's inerts and now it is ready to go for my airwire. 

All of the other parts have been installed. 

Hopefully by next week the cab will be here and then the work on the tender will begin! 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys, 

after a few set backs tonight I was unable to get the loco painted like I would have liked to. 

Although I was able to do a little more on the running gear. Once it dries completely, I will go back with an ink stain wash. 

I did also have time to start working on the tender tonight. It is VERY preliminary but at least things are starting to come together. 

 

Thanks for looking! Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Fellas, one step closer... 

Got it primed and ready to paint. Here are some pics to check out. As seen- the smokebox front will be the only silver- similar to SPNG. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good keep the photos coming 
thank you


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Here they come- Here are some shots of the "almost" finished product. I may go and do a dark gray for the smokebox and stack- have not decided yet. Once the cab is on I'll be able to decide. 

Otherwise my awesomely HUGE headlight is operable and in place! 





 





Hope you enjoy! More pics to come! 

Please ignore the cut lever up front- shop guys forgot to put it back down before the photo was taken... 

Matt


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Matt.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you doing a wood cab or a metal cab? Oh yeah, looking great!!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Steve it will be a wood cab. And last night I went ahead and painted the smokebox and stack gray to replace the black. Huge difference- MUCH better! 

I also started on the tender last night as well. Most of the tank is done. Now I just need to work on "rivets" and the walkway, railings, fittings, and tender hatch. 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Alright, still waiting on the cab- should be here, built, and installed by the end of this week. 

In the meantime I decided to build the tender. This was all free-build. I looked at a few pictures, figured out the height I wanted and the basic idea. I have steps on the side leading up the oil valve for filling. And the railings were bent for the water spout. The hatch is located under the decking that is hinged to lift for access. I "may" do railings on each side. Not sure yet though. And still debating a rear light as well. I may build it on the cab. We will see. 

Here are some pics. 






 





Also, the smokebox has been "grayed" up a bit. Had to get rid of the straight black on there. Just didn't look right to me. 

Hope you are enjoying the progress, I know I sure am! 
Matt


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So "in the meantime, I built a tender"....Woof. NICE!!!!! 

THIS IS A KEEPER THREAD!!! 


OK...but I gotta know. What's with the dip in the handrails on the tender???


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey MIke, the big dip is for the water spout to come down in between!  The hatch is located just underneath the walkway there. Once I clean up the walkway, visible hinges will be installed where the fireman lifts up a section of the walkway to access the hatch. 


Matt


----------

